

AOL Is Shutting Down AOL Music - jonathanjaeger
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/26/aol-music-shuts-down/

======
traeblain
WinAMP and ShoutCast are no longer a fit for AOL. This is most likely the
writing on the wall for them. Sad because WinAMP is still a great product.

~~~
w1ntermute
> I'm hearing that Winamp/SHOUTcast are still intact.

<https://twitter.com/jherskowitz/statuses/327865634924933120>

~~~
r00fus
I always imagined that nullsoft was angling to get immediately canned right
after they leaked Gnutella into the wild.

I'm surprised they're still around.

------
weitzj
Man... That's bad.Aol Music really has unique, good, high quality video
content. For me the content was always hard to find, but when I found a star I
wanted to watch/listen, I was amazed what exclusive videos they have had
produced with that particular star.

\- maybe I confuse Aol Sessions with Aol music - Aol sessions is great.

------
notmarkus
Live tweeting that you're getting fired seems like a terrible idea to me.

~~~
Zikes
Why? Are they in danger of being fired for it?

~~~
eterm
There's a difference between being fired and being made redundant usually.
(Although perhaps US terminology is different, in the UK usually "fired"
refers to dismissal, redundancy is a different process with more compensation
and a process employers must follow.)

~~~
eli
The equivalent phrase here would probably be "laid off" but the definitions
are a little fuzzy. People say "laid off" as a polite euphemism for fired and
people use "fired" when they're upset about about being laud off.

------
niggler
I wonder when we'll see "AOL is shutting down TechCrunch"

------
iamtherockstar
I read the headline and thought that HR was literally watching Twitter while
the internel jumbles were going on, and any employees tweeting about it were
being fired. I thought "how innovative and terrible of HR." Turns out, the
headline was just a bit weird.

~~~
nathanb
I thought the same. Should probably read "AOL Is Shutting Down AOL Music And
Spinner; Staff Live-Tweet the Whole Thing"

~~~
dkulchenko
The fact that they _didn't_ write it that way makes it seem like a
deliberately misleading headline.

~~~
teraflop
I suspect they just omitted a comma; it should have been "AOL Is Shutting Down
AOL Music And Firing Staff, Who Are Live-Tweeting The Bloodbath".

